# I&C or Mechatronics? Which course?



## comp@ddict (Jul 30, 2011)

My friend is getting an option between these two courses in the same college. Which course would provide a better future prospect?


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 1, 2011)

Both aren't the "best" you can get, but the basic breakdown is that mechatronics is better for higher studies while I&C is better if the student just wants a decent job after graduation (Note: There is no I&C department in post graduation in most foreign universities as well as many IITs, hence this branch is not good if you want to pursue higher studies).


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 4, 2011)

Well. My friend plans on an MBA so i guess InC is gud enuf


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 4, 2011)

Either one will do fine if one wants to do MBA. Now it's up to the candidate


----------

